# Post your x-mas trees here



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Let's see them xmas trees! Alot of people were setting up trees over the weekend it seems, We are gonna start setting up ours tonite i need a new star though! off to ebay i search...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Woah! Christmas trees already?
Where'd the year go?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

And I'll be done with my Christmas shopping this coming weekend !! Finally I can sit back at the mall with my hot chocolate and ask everyone if they're done with Christmas shopping ! LOL !!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

My grandma was done christmas shopping 2 months ago.
It was so annoying, she kept on callin up bugging me and my bro what we wanted for christmas.
Too early in the year for me to know, so I have no clue what i'll be getting...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

It will take me a week to get my tree dug out and set up. And I haven't even started my shopping. *sigh*


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I'm not even sure if we're putting one up this year. I always put it in front of my picture window and now....well I have a big tank there :lol: So might have to settle for some decorated tanks or a small table top tree. I soooo need a bigger house :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

We are putting ours up this weekend....so maybe I'll have a picture and you other folks will too! No one has their tree up yet? Well to me, its hard to believe its almost Christmas...I mean, it was 70F here today...not November weather...much less a month away from Christmas weather.  I'm not in the holiday spirit yet. Maybe after the tree is up it will seem more like Christmas is coming.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

CrystalRose said:


> I'm not even sure if we're putting one up this year. I always put it in front of my picture window and now....well I have a big tank there :lol: So might have to settle for some decorated tanks or a small table top tree. I soooo need a bigger house :lol:


Exactly our problem! In the living room where we normally put it, there are now two large tanks and one smaller one that can't be moved, and furniture takes the rest of the space up. And there's nowhere else to put one. Man, I really need to win the Powerball!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

we used to put up the chrismas tree... but we got busy (mostly just too lazy) to dig the plastic tree out from the storage room last few years so we don't put that up anymore. i am not even sure if the tree is still there... 

speaking of the weather... it sure doesn't like november... it was 80 degrees this afternoon, but it drop to lower 40's right now and we suppose to have freezing rain tomorrow... what a big change, from too warm for november to too cold.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

out tree isnt up yet either, but Im sure i'll get stuck puttin it up this weekend 

as far as weather, it was 57 and way windy today and for a while it will stay around 70, which is pretty cold for out here in SoCal (it was about 96 a week ago).


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> Exactly our problem! In the living room where we normally put it, there are now two large tanks and one smaller one that can't be moved, and furniture takes the rest of the space up. And there's nowhere else to put one. Man, I really need to win the Powerball!


We should go in together on some powerball tickets! :lol: I have the same problem as you. The furniture takes up the rest of my space so nowhere to put the tree short of moving the couch out onto the front porch for a month and somehow I really don't think hubby would like that idea :lol:


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

I reckon I'll post mine first... 

This was put up the Saterday after Thanksgiving...any later and the kids would have drug it out themselves and put it up LOL

This pic is taken with the night mode on the cam









This one is taken with no flash 









I think I like the second one better!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

Beautiful, Laura!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow cool Laura.

Hey Tammy! I have a nice small one our neighbor felt the need to give to us for some reason, i think Nita may have been talking dunno why, ours is already like 8ft tall and just wide as hell. 

We have it all put together but decorations will be finished this weekend, i gotta find a dang star or maybe a fish that lights up, who's the fish god anyway?


----------

